# Best knee wraps



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

what are the best knee wraps, and where can you buy them in the uk


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps.html

They have a few.

Also;

http://www.bpsports.co.uk/site/gallery.php?cat=8

I have inzer true black knee wraps and just the standard inzer ones.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you want inzer get them from andy bolton think he does the best deal on them in the UK

http://www.andyboltonstrength.net/index.php?option=com_rokquickcart&view=rokquickcart&Itemid=60


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I use Titan thp's, i prefer the old version with lettering rather then the new version with just stripes

most of my powerlifting club use thp's too


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ATP convicts have a good rep

I have ATP black mambas, got them free from an order, they seem great, but don't know what to compare them too as I havn't used any others!

I highly recommend strength shop if you're going to order anything, great service delivery has always been very fast for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd recon the convicts will be good. Never tried them but their wrist wraps are awesome.

Metal black knee wraps are a different league to the inzers I recon.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ATP Convicts are a good wrap, I used to use them alot and they're probably the best for most people.

It does depend how strong you are aswell, Convicts would be overkill for squatting 100kg


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Metal are good, have pair of Metal Silver knee wraps, love them. But as martin said depends how strong you are, just go for a decent pair of reasonable priced ones, my first knee wraps were a very weak pair of PhD ones which are for general training not powerlifting, felt like knee slip on rather than knee wraps tbh!


----------

